# اطلب اي استشارة في برك السباحة و الجاكوزي و النوافير و البخار



## الحجرة (3 مايو 2009)

اطلب اي استشارة في مجال برك السباحة و الجاكوزي و النوافير و البخار و الساونا من حيث التصميم و العزل و الميكانيك و الاخطاء الشائعة و ان شاء الله سوف اشرح بشكل موسع عن هذا المجال ليكون خدمة لهذا الموقع الجميل مع العلم ان هذا الموضوع منفرد ولم اجد له مثيل في اي موقع عربي او جنبي وسوف نبدأ ان شاء الله في تصميم برك السباحة مع ايراد بعض الصور الموضحة لذلك وارجو ممن عنده اي اضافة او تعليق او لديه اي خبرة في هذا المجال ان يدلي بدلوه ليستفيد الجميع وانا اولهم .


----------



## Azzam n (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الشكر الجزيل لك على هذه المشاركة
هل يتوفر لديك مسقط أو مقطع في جدار الساونا الجافة أو الرطبة 
أرجو الرد بأسرع وقت


----------



## الحجرة (4 مايو 2009)

برك السباحة : عبارة عن نظامين في كل دول العالم ولم اجد غير هذين النظامين بعد البحث الموسع وسوف نقوم بشرح كل نظام .
نظام السكمر : وهو بكل بساطة نظام يجعل الماء تحت مستوى البركة بحوالي 10 سم لكي يدخل الماء من فتحت السكمر .
نظام الاوفر فلو : وهو نظام الماء الطافي على سطح بركة السباحةمن جميع الجوانب .


----------



## الحجرة (4 مايو 2009)

اخي Azzam n شكرا على مشاركتك الساونة عبارة عن غرفة صغيرة حسب الطلب محاطة بالاخشاب المقاومة للنش و العفونة وهي تكون احياناً من الخشب السويد المعالج المتداخل و متوفر في جميع الدول ويتم تصميم كرسي من الخشب ثم يتم تركيب جهاز الساونا الكهربائي وسوف أقوم بشرح مفصل عن طرق التركيب بعد الانتهاء من برك السباحة ان شاء الله


----------



## الحجرة (4 مايو 2009)

*برك نظام السكمر*

تعني الفتحات التي يصل الى منتصفها الماء و الفائدة منها هي سحب الدهون الخارجة من الجسم عند السباحة وايضاً كل ما يطفو على سطح الماء يندفع بسبب المضارب التي تكون عكس السكمرات في البركة فتقوم المضارب بدفع الدهون و الاوساخ الطافية على سطح الماء باتجاه السكمر فيعاد تكرير الماء الى الفلتر عبر المضخة وبالتالي تعود بركة السباحة نظيفة باستمرار انظر المرفق


----------



## المهندسة زينه (4 مايو 2009)

*على الوجع*

شكرا لك أخي على هذا الموضوع القيم ...
بالفعل فانا منذ مدة أبحث عن عمل برك أو نافورة للحديقة ولم أجد ما يشفي صدري
وسؤالي لك : ماذا نحتاج من تمتيدات داخلة وخارجة لعمل نافورة ماء في الحديقة قبل زراعتها وتبليطها وان كان هناك صور فأرجو ارفاقها ولك مني خالص الدعاء
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## من جدة (4 مايو 2009)

موضوع جدا قيم

أشكرك أستاذي الكريم على جهدك ووقتك المبذول لخدمة الآخرين

بارك الله فيك

تم حفظ الرابط في المفضلة للمتابعة



سأكون هنا باستمرار إن شاء الله للمتابعة

فقد يمر ذكر المسابح فوق المبنى




تقبل مروري

أختك


----------



## الحجرة (4 مايو 2009)

المهندسة زينة شكراً على مرورك / بالنسبة للنوافير تمديدها و بنائها سهل جداً و بالاخص مع عدم وجود بلاط / النافورة عبارة عن مدخل للماء و مخرج للماء مع ربط مضخة بينهم يعني خط ماء يصل الى النافورة وخط راجع من النافورة الى المضخة ويفضل وضع المضخة في مكان بعين عن النافورة للاسلامة من التيار الكهربائي و أيضا صوت المضخة المزعج
وبعض النوافير يوضع فيها مضخات غاطسة داخل النافورة لقلب الماء من الداخل لكن المضخة الغاطسة تحتاج مساحة زائدة وغير امنة للكهرباء بعد التمديد يتم بناء النافورة وهناك اشكال واصناف منها


----------



## الحجرة (4 مايو 2009)

من جدة / تحية طيبة لكم سيدي
بالنسبة لبرك السباحة على السطح فوق المبنى هذا ليس بالامر السهل الا ان كانت البركة صغيرة يعني 2x3 متر عمق 1.2 متر فقط وايضاً هذا يعتمد على اساسات البناء وقدرة تحمل المبنى او الطابق الاخير للاوزان لان بركة الماء تحتاج الى اوزان عالية و ايضاً عزل قوي جداً يختلف عن بناء البركة على الارض لان اي تسرب في الماء قد يضر في المبنى من حيث الرطوبة و العفونة و صدأ حديد الاساسات .


----------



## من جدة (4 مايو 2009)

الحجرة قال:


> من جدة / تحية طيبة لكم سيدي
> بالنسبة لبرك السباحة على السطح فوق المبنى هذا ليس بالامر السهل الا ان كانت البركة صغيرة يعني 2x3 متر عمق 1.2 متر فقط وايضاً هذا يعتمد على اساسات البناء وقدرة تحمل المبنى او الطابق الاخير للاوزان لان بركة الماء تحتاج الى اوزان عالية و ايضاً عزل قوي جداً يختلف عن بناء البركة على الارض لان اي تسرب في الماء قد يضر في المبنى من حيث الرطوبة و العفونة و صدأ حديد الاساسات .


 

 أستاذي الكريم

أشكر لك تلطفك وتكرمك بالرد على استفساري

هنا يكون فيه مخاطرة بالمبنى إذا

خصوصا لو لم أوفق في مهندس متمكن ويقوم بالعزل الجيدإضافة لارتفاع التكاليف

أكتفي إن شاء الله بالنافورة

ولي استفسار لو عملنا شبيه للنافورة في المرفق بالرد السابق لردي

هل من الأفضل أن تكون النافورة على جدار الحوش

أو أنه لا ضرر لو كانت على جدار المبنى مقابلة للداخل ؟

وبنسبة تقريبية كم يكلف إنشاء مثل هذه النافورة بالمملكة العربية السعودية

أكرر شكري لحضرتك


----------



## الحجرة (4 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي من جدة عمل النافورة بسيط لو عملتها في اي مكان لا يهم ويمكن بنائها بنفسك او الاستعانة بعامل بناء 
يمكنك بناءها بالطوب اولاً حتى تأخذ الشكل الخارجي ثم تقوم بقصارة او لياسة الطوب ثم تركيب البلاط بمواد لاصقة خاصة بالبلاط ثم ترويب البلاط ويمكنك اضافة فتر رملي بجانب المضخة لتبقى الماء نظيف باستمرار


----------



## ابو سمور (5 مايو 2009)

*تفاصيل اكثر*

بارك الله فيك بس يا بش مهندس انت تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع بالعموم ياريت لوسمحت ندخل فى تفاصيل اكثر
من حيث تمديد شبكة المواسير واانواع الفلاتر وطرق توصيلها بالشبكة وكيفية اختيار المضخة المناسبة 
طولت عليك اسف يعنى من الالف الى الياء زى ما بيقولو


----------



## من جدة (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك يا مهندس حجرة على ردك وسعة صدرك

لكن لي استفسار عن أجزاء عنوان الموضوع :

( اطلب اي استشارة في برك السباحة و الجاكوزي و النوافير و البخار  )

ما فهمت المقصود من كلمة البخار

هل لي بتوضيح من فضلك ؟

شكرا لك


----------



## الحجرة (5 مايو 2009)

اخي ابو سمور تحية طيبة لك سيدي /
سوف اتكلم عن برك السباحة بالتفصيل الممل كما يقولون كما تفضلت تماماً بوضع جدول الحسابات لاختيار حجم الفلتر و المضخة و معالجة الماء في البركة لكن كما تعلم انا بطيء بالكتابة ولا اقوم بنسخ ولصق فصبراً يا سيدي وان شاء الله سوف اشفي غليلك واي استفسار لم يخطر على بالي ارجو منك مشاركتي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحجرة (5 مايو 2009)

من جدة سيدي / البخار هو جهاز شبيه بصفار الماء الساخن جهاز يمر فيه الماء فيقوم يتسخين الماء و تخزين البخار ويوضع جهاز البخار في غرفة صغيرة محاطة بالبلاط من كل الجوانب حتى السقف وعند تشغيل جهاز البخار يمتليء الغرقة بالبخار الكثيف وهو مفيد للجسم وللصدر الجاف وبعض الامراض الجلدية و التنفسية لكن في الخليج و البلاد التي فيها رطوبة لا ينفع لان الرطوبة موجودة عندكم على مدار السنة وهذا الجهاز ينفع في البلاد الجافة .


----------



## من جدة (5 مايو 2009)

المهندس الحجرة

أشكر لك كريم ردك وتوضيحك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة زينه (10 مايو 2009)

الحجرة قال:


> المهندسة زينة شكراً على مرورك / بالنسبة للنوافير تمديدها و بنائها سهل جداً و بالاخص مع عدم وجود بلاط / النافورة عبارة عن مدخل للماء و مخرج للماء مع ربط مضخة بينهم يعني خط ماء يصل الى النافورة وخط راجع من النافورة الى المضخة ويفضل وضع المضخة في مكان بعين عن النافورة للاسلامة من التيار الكهربائي و أيضا صوت المضخة المزعج
> وبعض النوافير يوضع فيها مضخات غاطسة داخل النافورة لقلب الماء من الداخل لكن المضخة الغاطسة تحتاج مساحة زائدة وغير امنة للكهرباء بعد التمديد يتم بناء النافورة وهناك اشكال واصناف منها


 
شكرا على ردك واهتمامك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## من جدة (10 مايو 2009)

ما زلت متابعا لك أستاذنا الكريم

بشوق لإكمال هذا الموضوع المميز مع حضرتك


----------



## معلمه فاضله (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم والشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع الجميل بصراحه انا معلمة رياض اطفال وحابه اعمل مشروع صغير يعني على قدي والمشروع عباره عن مسابح للاطفال على مساحة ارض 1000متركيف ممكن اعمله باقل التكاليف االمشروع نادي ارجوا مساعدتي من حيث التخطيط التصميم الاحواض المناسبه والف الف الف شكر


----------



## الحجرة (11 مايو 2009)

معلمة فاضلة شكراً على مرورك وتابعي معنا ان شاء الله تجدي ما تريدين


----------



## الحجرة (11 مايو 2009)

بركة السباحة بداية تحتاج الى مساحة قبل البناءويحدد ذلك مساحة الارض الموجودة و ايضا هل هي بركة منزلية ام بركة نادي كبير او صغير اجمالا المبدأ واحد / حيث يتم تحديد الحجم ويتم حفر البركة حسب العمق المطلوب يعني اذا اردنا بركة عمقها مثلا من 1.2 متر الى عمق 2 متر والطول 4 متر بعرض 10 متر يتم زيادة الحفر متر واحد من كل الجهات حتى يتم وضع الطوبار وصبة الاسمنت كما في الصور المرفقة.
وللحديث بقية


----------



## الحجرة (11 مايو 2009)

طبعاً برك السباحة لها اشكال كثيرة منها المستطيل و المربع و شبه دائري و على شكل قلب وعلى شكل حبة الفول وغيرها من الاشكال التي تعطي منظر جمالي وكل شكل له تكلفته الخاصة بالبناء حيث أن كلفة البرك الدائرية او التي فيها اعوجاج مثل شكل القلب كلفتة أعلى من المستطيل او المربع وذلك لدقة العمل و الاشراف لكن الفرق ليس كبير جداً هذا بالنسبة لبرك نظام سكمر / اما برك نظام الاوفرفلو طبعاً مكلفة اكثر وسف نتطرق الى شرح نظاف الاوفرفلو الماء العائم بعد الانتهاء من نظام السكمر . وللحديث بقية


----------



## معلمه فاضله (11 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيكي العافيه والف شكر لك ولكن اردت إفاده اكثر من حيث التصميم كم حوض اقدر اعمل وماهي مساحة الحوض مساحة الارض الف متر ومن يستطيع افادتي من حيث التصميم مع العلم هي نادي واحواض سباحه للصغار


----------



## الحجرة (11 مايو 2009)

المعلمة الفاضلة اذا كان عندك فكرة مبدأية عن المشروع من حيث انه مشروع متكامل ام اضافي لمشروع سابق وهل هو مغلق النادي ام نصفه مغلق ونصفه مفتوح ام مفتوح يعني البركة المطلوبة داخلية داخل مبنى ام خارجة وهل يتضمن ملعب خارجي او داخلي خبريني عن المعطيات وسوف اقوم برسم مخطط لك كامل 3d ان شاء الله طبعاً زوديني بمكان المشروع في اي بلد و المنطقة ونوعية التربة صخري ام ترابي او حور واذا امكن صورة عن قطعة الارض وان شاء الله اساعدك يالمشروع.


----------



## الحجرة (11 مايو 2009)

معلمة فاضلة بالنسبة لمساحة الارض ممتازة جداَ يمكنك عمل 3 احواض بأحجام مختلفة مع المرافق من حمامات و شورات وأيضاً غرفة لياقة بدنية و مكان للالعاب حجم الارض ممتاز جداً لكن لا اعرف لماذا عدة احواض ممكن حوضين يكفي حوض عمقة من 25 سم الى 1 متر وحوض من 75 سم الى 1.5 متر طبعاَ يبقى الطول و العرض يعتمد على عدد الطلاب و اعمار الطلاب وطبعاً هناك بعض الاضافات الخاصة بالامان مثل مساكات اليد ستانلس ودرج عريض ومسكات التدريب على السباحة / وأيضاً يمكن عمل حلبة سباق وتماريت حول البركتين وحديقة من الحشيش مع بعض الاشجار حول قطعة الارض طبعاً محاصة بصور .


----------



## الحجرة (11 مايو 2009)

نتابع أعمال بركة السكمر / طبعاً بعد الحفر حسب المطلوب يتم عمل صبة اسمها صبة النظافة عندنا في الاردن طبعاً بعد التأكد من فحص التربة لوضع الاساس / يعني مثلاً من يومين انهينا حفر بركة سباحة لاحد الفلل في عمان وبعد الحفر عدنا في اليوم الثاني فوجدنا الحفرة مليئة بالماء فقمنا بسحب الماء لنتأكد من اين الماء ظهر بعد ساعتين عادة وامتلات البركة في الماء قمنا بسحبها واحضرنا احد خبراء الابار الارتوازية فكتفنا ان تحتا بئر ماء نظيف ونقي طبعاً صاحب البيت مثل الذي اكتشف كنز في ارضه يعني ما ببلاش مع العلم ان الماء عندنا قليل فقررنا نقل البركة وحفر مكان اخر ابعد بقليل وطبعاً صار سعر الفيلا ضعف المطلوب بسبب الماء ارزاق الله يعطي من يشاء / 
اذاً بعد صبة النظافة طبعاً ممكن تكون بسمك 10 سم مع سياخ حديد لكي تتماسك صبة النظافة لكي نتمكن من وضع الحديد على الارض وجدران البركة وبالنسبة لصب البركة اسمنت هناك عدة طرق للصب ممكن صب الارضية وبعدها صب الجدار و ممكن صب الارضية و الجدار معاً وكل منهم له طريقة . يتبع ان شاء الله / انظر المرفق


----------



## معلمه فاضله (12 مايو 2009)

الله يرزقك الجنه ادري طولت عليكي بالنسبه للارض1000 متر علىشارع عام اردت ان اعملها كمنتزه ترفيهي للامهات مع اطفالهم ولكن بشكل مصغر سوف اطلعك على فكرتي وهي عباره عن حوض سباحه رئيسي في منتصف مساحة الارض عمقه 85الى 75 -1 متر بديكور جميل طبعا لانه يعتبرفي المنتصف واردت ان يكون بالقرب منه او على طرفه ستيج او بست لبعض شخصيات الاطفال الكرتونيه وللمسبقات وتانيا:حوض سباحه للاطفال بعمق بسيط ثالثا:يوجد على اطراف الارض اربع اكشاك للمشروبات وغيرها رابعا:حمامات وشور خامسا:حديقه عشبيه لبعض الالعاب البسيطه


----------



## معلمه فاضله (12 مايو 2009)

نسيت ان اخبرك انها في السعوديه وكما تعلمين الارض صحراويه المنتزه مفتوح غير مغطى مشروع متكامل وليس اضافي مع خالص تحياتي واي تعديل من قبلك او اي اضافات انا في بداية مشروعي وبداية حلمي لاتبخلو عليه بالافكار والمشوره وجزيتم خيرا ان شاء الله وسلمت الايادي


----------



## الحجرة (12 مايو 2009)

معلمة فاضلة انتِ فعلاً معلمة فاضلة ما شاء الله فكرة كتير جميلة وعجبتني بصراحة فكرة الستيج او الدرج اعلى البركة والان اكتملت عندي الفكرة ان شاء الله خلال يومين بكون عندك رسمة مبدأية سوف ارسلها لك او تعرض في المنتدى كما تشائين ويمكنك التعديل على الرسمة حتى اقوم بتعديلها ثم بعد الاستقرار على رسمة ثابتة نبدأ برسم المخططات الانشائية وحساب الكميات والكلف ان شاء الله وليهمك اختي الكريمة وان شاء الله حلمك يتحقق وتكونين عون وذخر ومربية فاضلة و الاجر على قدر المشقة .


----------



## معلمه فاضله (12 مايو 2009)

الف الف الف شكر لك على اهتمامك والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك معاكي ان شاء الله بيتحقق حلمي وكلي شوق وانتظار تصميمك وموفقه على مجهوداتك


----------



## الحجرة (13 مايو 2009)

نعود الى اكمال مشروع البركة طباً بعد الانتهاء من صبة النظافة هناك طريقتين لتحديد البركة اما بخشب طوبار من الجهة الخارجية واما تلف بطوب من الخارج قبل وضع الحديد للارضية او القاعدة ثم يتم وضع الارضية وطبعاً في حال كون البركة صغيرة منزلية مثلا يكفي وضع حديد القاعة بسماكة 14 ملم الى 16 ملم بروم ويتم بعدها مباشرة تمديد خطوط الماء على الارض وهي المرحلة الاولى من أعمال الميكانيك وخطوط الانابيب يفضل أن تكون 50 ملم 16 بار وهذا انسب شيء لبرك السباحة المنزلية كما هو مبين في المرفق


----------



## الحجرة (13 مايو 2009)

وعند وضع الحديد على الارض يتم رفعها بنفس الوقت على جدار البركة مربوطة بالقاعدة وهذا مهم جداً كي تكون البركة مترابطة كتلة واحدة كما في المرفق


----------



## الحجرة (20 مايو 2009)

*تصميم معلمة فاضلة*

معلمة فاضلة هذا تصميم مبدأي يمكنك تغيير اي شيء في الرسم واضافة بعض الملاحظات كي اعدلها وارجو ابداء الملاحظات من الاخوة الافاضل.


----------



## الحجرة (20 مايو 2009)

*معلمة فاضلة*

رسمات اخرى لان المرفقات لا تستوعب الا 3 رسمات


----------



## معلمه فاضله (23 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على التصميم رائع والله يعطيكي العافيه تم الحفظ


----------



## احمد الديب (6 يونيو 2009)

سوف اشاركم ببعض الرسومات للحمامات سباحه فوق سطح وعادية نظام اوفر فلو وسكيرم


----------



## الحجرة (6 يونيو 2009)

نحن في الخدمة معلمة فاضلة واذا كان لكِ اي تعديل خبريني


----------



## الحجرة (6 يونيو 2009)

اخي احمد الديب شكراً جزيلاً على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## mabbas (7 يونيو 2009)

هل الصور المعروضه لبركة سباحه ارتفاعها حسب الطوب 2.1 م حسب الصور " معقول هذا العمل قضيب حديد 14 ملم كل 60 سم للأرضيه وصب الخرسانه بهذا الشكل علئ الطمم بدون نظافه , هذه الصور يجب أزالتها .ووضع صور تليق بالملتقئ والعمل الهندسي .


----------



## الحجرة (9 يونيو 2009)

mabbas اخي الكريم شكراً على تعليقك الجميل المفيد للجميع لكن هذا الحديد لصبة النظافة فقط زيادة في التثبيت مع العلم ان صبة النظافة لا تحتاج الى حديد أصلاً الحديد فقط لتسوية صبة النظافة و معرفة التدريج وبعد صبة النظافة يتم وضع الحديد للارضية على شكل كانة كبيرة على مساحة ارض البركة 20x20 طبقتين وهو موضح بالصورة شكراً لك مرة ثانية على تعليقك


----------



## mabbas (9 يونيو 2009)

أعتذر علئ التعليق السابق ........و شكرا


----------



## fpm (10 يونيو 2009)

Salam,
is there any drawings and explications about how to build a vapour room ( hammam ) , i'll be very grateful, thanks​


----------



## الـوافي (16 يونيو 2009)

يوجد معي ارض مساحته 2500 متر مكعب ونريد تصميم لها ؟.

و صور برك سباحه حتى تساعدنا على تصميم بركة السباحه ؟.

واذ اوجد صور يكون احسن 

وشكرآ لك مقدما


----------



## الحجرة (18 يونيو 2009)

اهلا بك اخي الوافي / ماذا تريد ان تعمل بالضبط بقطعة الارض / منزل متكامل مع بركة سباحة ام نادي / تفصيل اكثر لو سمحت
الصور على النت كثيرة جداً لكن انت ماذا تريد لاساعدك في التصميم


----------



## الـوافي (18 يونيو 2009)

اريد ان اعملها استراحة تأجير يومي


----------



## الحجرة (19 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم اريد تفصيل اكثر يعني ماهو المطلوب واين الارض والبلد وهل القطعة على شارعين او شارع فرعي او رايسي يعني تفاصيل واقتراحك بعدد الغرف وارتفاعها كم طابق و ما طبيعة المكان و المرافق المطلوبة وهل به نادي ام لا وما هو المستوى المطلوب هل هو شعبي ام حديث داخل مدينة او قرية والا اي شيء تريده موجود على النت اما انت اذا اردت شيء مخصص اطلب ما تريد بالتفصيل يا طيب


----------



## الـوافي (19 يونيو 2009)

يوجد الارض بالسعوديه ( الاحساء)(المبرز)

والقطعه على شارع واريد ان اعمل مجلس للنساء كبير ومجلس للرجال متوسط الحجم وحمامين للرجال وحمامين للنساء
وبركة سباحه ولكن اريد تصميم برك سباحه بالصور اذا تقدر تجيب لي صور

وراح اعمل غرفه للبقر 
ودور ثاني شقه بها غرفتين وحمام وصاله 
ولكن اريد تصميم

وشكرآ لك اخي الكيرم


----------



## الـوافي (19 يونيو 2009)

ارض مساحتها 2500 في وسط البلد وهي ليس ركنيه ونريد بنيان مساحته 400 متر ونريد بناء ممجلس للنساء وللرجال وحمامين للنساء وحمامين للرجال
ونريد بركة سباحه 8%5 وبها حمام وغرفة تبديل ويكون التصميم طوليا لان الارض بالطول والارتفاع 3 متر
وهو داخل مدينه


ولا عليك بالمشاركه التي فووق
ولك جزيل الشكــر


----------



## الحجرة (19 يونيو 2009)

ان شاء الله يا سيدي في اقرب وقت


----------



## الـوافي (24 يونيو 2009)

انتظركــ...................


----------



## eyaaadooo (25 يونيو 2009)

السالام عليك أخي الكريم 
أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية ولا افقة شيئا عن تصميم المسابح وفلترتها وتدفئتها وأبحث عن أحد المراجع المفيدة لهذا الغرض لذا أرجو المساعدة بان تدلني على أحد هذه المرجع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## السمارت (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك من العراق ارجو ان تستمر وبارك الله فيك
اريد اسالك سوال اريد تنفيذ بركة لخزن المياه فوق سطح بنايه هيكلي (بها اعمده وجسور) 
لكونك عملت في هذا الاختصاص هل شبكة واحده على 12*12ملم وعلى فراغ 15*15سم وصب 15سم للارضية والجوانب والسقف كافيه. واسف على اخذ بعض الوقت منك وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## كنوز ودفائن (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## sawalmi (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انني مباشر بتجهيز نادي لياقة بدنيو بناء اجسام في فلسطين
ومرفق معه بركة سباحة نصف اولمبية
لم اجهز البركة بعد ولكنني احضرت كل ما يلزمها ويلزم النادي من تجهيزات من الصين 
ولكني للأسف احضرت الفلاتر ( فلترين ) حجم 800 ولكني بعد عودتي من الصين جلست مع خبراء نوعا ما بهذا الشان فافادوني انني بحاجة الى فلترين حجم كل واحد 1200 ليتسنى لهما فلترة المياه خلال اربع ساعات علميا
وانا في حيرة من امري
ثم انني اتفقت مع المهندس المذكور على بناء جاكوزي بالنادي بسعة اربع اشخاص ولكنه للأسف سافر خارج البلاد لعشرة ايام وانا بحاجة الان الى وضع التمديدات الصحية والكهربائية كتأسيس لحين عودة المهندي الى البلاد 
لانني قيد البلاط الان
فماذا افعل
افيدوني افادكم الله
ثم انني احضرت معي منالصين سخانات لبناء غرفة ساونا وغرفة بخار
فهل لديكم اي نصيحة لذلك
كما انني احضرت غرفة ساونا وبخار لشخص واحد فقط جاهزة من الزجاج
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## waelks (15 فبراير 2010)

ارجو تزويدي بطريقة عمل فلتر لبركة سباحة مساحة الماء فيها 120 الف لتر و طريقة عمل جاكوزي من الاف للياء بارك الله فيكم و بجهودكم


----------



## ابوشوق (7 أبريل 2010)

الحجرة قال:


> نتابع أعمال بركة السكمر / طبعاً بعد الحفر حسب المطلوب يتم عمل صبة اسمها صبة النظافة عندنا في الاردن طبعاً بعد التأكد من فحص التربة لوضع الاساس / يعني مثلاً من يومين انهينا حفر بركة سباحة لاحد الفلل في عمان وبعد الحفر عدنا في اليوم الثاني فوجدنا الحفرة مليئة بالماء فقمنا بسحب الماء لنتأكد من اين الماء ظهر بعد ساعتين عادة وامتلات البركة في الماء قمنا بسحبها واحضرنا احد خبراء الابار الارتوازية فكتفنا ان تحتا بئر ماء نظيف ونقي طبعاً صاحب البيت مثل الذي اكتشف كنز في ارضه يعني ما ببلاش مع العلم ان الماء عندنا قليل فقررنا نقل البركة وحفر مكان اخر ابعد بقليل وطبعاً صار سعر الفيلا ضعف المطلوب بسبب الماء ارزاق الله يعطي من يشاء /
> اذاً بعد صبة النظافة طبعاً ممكن تكون بسمك 10 سم مع سياخ حديد لكي تتماسك صبة النظافة لكي نتمكن من وضع الحديد على الارض وجدران البركة وبالنسبة لصب البركة اسمنت هناك عدة طرق للصب ممكن صب الارضية وبعدها صب الجدار و ممكن صب الارضية و الجدار معاً وكل منهم له طريقة . يتبع ان شاء الله / انظر المرفق


 

حبيبي إذا إنت فالأردن وصلنا خير أنا بغيت أبني بركة بمساحة 4×8 متر على عمق من 50سم - 200 سم. والسؤال كالتالي:- 
1- هل البركة تحتاج إلى دكة أم يكفي لفها بالطوب وصب الأرضية بالآسمنت والحديد ومن ثم قصارتها.
2- ما هي المواد المتسعملة لغايات عزل البركة الأرضية عن الأملاح وعدم تسرب المياه. 
3-ماهي المواد المستعملة يعني أسمنت ثابت العادي أو أسمنت خاص لخلطه مع مواد كيماوية أخري وإذا كان خاص ما هي المواد الأخري التي تخلط مع الأسمنت.
4- ما هو المقدار اللازم للحفر إذا علمت أن عمق البركة من 50سم إلى 200 سم.
5- الحديد هل يوضع كما هو مبين في الصور المعروضه أم يوضع كشمعات وتصب.
6- حسب القياس المبين كم من المتوقع أن تكلف البركة من مواد ( حديد - أسمنت - حصمه - بلاط ، مواسير - سكيمر - فلتر )
7- هل من الممكن أن تشرف عليها إنت، شكلك بركة بكلي يطلع أنا الآخر عندي بئر ماي:7:


----------



## اين333 (19 أبريل 2010)

ارجو الافاده فى تنفيذ حمامات السباحه والتكلفه وايضا الحوائط الخرسانيه


----------



## اسامة فارس (14 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## الحجرة (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اعتذر من الجميع لتوقفي فترة عن بقية الشرح بسبب انشغالي بالعمل والان في رمضان انا شبه متفرغ ويمكننا المتابعة ان شاء الله وتقبل الله طاعتكم م. اسعد


----------



## الحجرة (20 أغسطس 2010)

نتابع تصميم البركة \\\ بعد الانتهاء من صبة النظافة على الارض يتم رسم البركة كما في المخططات وكما يريد صاحب البيت بالطوب الاسمنتي بنفس شكل البركة طبعا كما في الصور المرفقة


----------



## بنت معمار (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك شرح سلس ووافي.


----------



## كيم كارداشيان (22 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل استفدت منه


----------



## الحجرة (27 أغسطس 2010)

بعد ذلك نقوم ببناء غرفة الميكانيك وبير التوازن في اي موقع يسمح لنا بنائه ويفضل ان يكون قريب من البركة ثم نبدأ بتاسيس الحديد الطبقة الاولى للبركة وهذا من الامور المهمة جدا حيث ان الحديد يعمل على ترابط البركة بشكل جيد ولا يسمح بخروج الماء منه مع تماسك البركة بشكل كبير حيث ان ضغط الماء كبير جدا


----------



## eng man eng (29 أغسطس 2010)

إستشارتي 

1- هل توجد مواد تقلل من تكون الطحالب و البكتيريا في المياه الراكده للمسطحات المائية ؟

2- لو أن هنالك مزرعة على متداد 20 فدان وأريد عمل مسطح مائي جمالي بها على مساحة 3 فدان - 6 فدان فما هي المتطلبات اللازمة لعملها ؟ وما هي الأماكن التي تنصحني بالذهاب إليها لشراء تلك الإحتياجات الخاصة بالمسطح المائي 
( أتمنى أن تعم الفائدة للجميع ) 

3- أريد عمل شلال في مكان حار جدا و أريد أن أقلل كمية إستهلاك المياه ( ترشيد الإستهلاك ) فما هي الأساليب المتبعة التي تنصحنا بها في هذه الحالة ؟ وما هي الصخور المتوجب إعتمادها ومن أين ؟

السؤال الرابع و الأخير 

الجبال الصناعية أو الشلالات الصناعية كيف يمكنني صناعة واحد مثلها في فناء منزلي وما هي الطريقة السهلة لصناعتها يدويا ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل عام و انتم بخير 
ربما اكون متأخرا في الاطلاع على موضوعكم القيم و قد لمست جهدكم الكبير في اختيار الالفاظ التي تبسط الموضوع و الصور التوضيحية 
- جزاكم الله خيرا - 
و اسمح لي ان أدعوكم للمرور على موضوعي بخصوص تصميم حمامات السباحة خطوة خطوة لعلي أكون قد أضفت قطرة في بحر ما تفضلتم به من معلومات قيمة 
مع خالص تقديري 
مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## الحجرة (29 أغسطس 2010)

بترك الله فيك اخي المهنس صبري وهذا الكلام يشرفني ان اطلع عليه لو تدلني اين مكان الموضوع لعلي استفيد من خبرتكم


----------



## الحجرة (29 أغسطس 2010)

eng man eng تشرفت بمعرفتك اخي الكريم لكن طلباتك تحتاج الى شرح موسع لكن باختصار انت تحتاج الي تحريك الماء باي شكل كان وافضلها المضخات ولازالة الطحالب من الماء عليك استخدام الكلور و مادة اسمها الجاسايد algasaid وهذه المادة تعمل على اذابة الطحالب ويمكن استخدام الشبة الناعمة لترسيب عوالق الاتربة والطحالب الى اسفل البركة ثم يتم سحبها بمكنسة خاصة لذلك اما بالنسبة لعمل الشلالات فهي سهله جداً تخلط الاسمنت الابيض مع الجبصين بكميات قليلة وتقوم بتلبيس الاحجار المركبة فوق بعضها وطبعا تصبغ هذه الخلطة بلون الصخر الطبيعي كما تريد وتضع ماسورة بين الصخور وتضع حوض مصبوب في اسفل الشلال وتسحب منه ماسورة توصلها مع الفلتر و المضخة هذا باختصار شديد واي استفسار على راسي


----------



## قحطان عمان (30 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الحجرة شكرا لك على الموضوع الشيق...

وأنا ف انتظار الشرح الباقي وياليت تكثر من الصور ليستفيد الجميع ومنهم أنا لأنني أنوي عمل بركة سباحة

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا امبدع الحجرة 
فقط اضغط اسمي و ستظهر لك صفحة بياناتي 
اضغط المواضيع و ليس المشاركات
وأنا أنتمي لقسم هندسة التكييف و التبريد 
أسأل الله لكم التوفيق الدائم


----------



## eng man eng (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*



eng man eng تشرفت بمعرفتك اخي الكريم لكن طلباتك تحتاج الى شرح موسع لكن باختصار انت تحتاج الي تحريك الماء باي شكل كان وافضلها المضخات ولازالة الطحالب من الماء عليك استخدام الكلور و مادة اسمها الجاسايد algasaid وهذه المادة تعمل على اذابة الطحالب ويمكن استخدام الشبة الناعمة لترسيب عوالق الاتربة والطحالب الى اسفل البركة ثم يتم سحبها بمكنسة خاصة لذلك اما بالنسبة لعمل الشلالات فهي سهله جداً تخلط الاسمنت الابيض مع الجبصين بكميات قليلة وتقوم بتلبيس الاحجار المركبة فوق بعضها وطبعا تصبغ هذه الخلطة بلون الصخر الطبيعي كما تريد وتضع ماسورة بين الصخور وتضع حوض مصبوب في اسفل الشلال وتسحب منه ماسورة توصلها مع الفلتر و المضخة هذا باختصار شديد واي استفسار على راسي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بارك الله فيك هذا ما كنت أبحث عليه 
وياليت بالنسبة لعمل الجبال الصناعية ( الحديد الشبك ) كيف يكون ؟*​


----------



## electro_mohaned (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخ حجرة على هذه المعلومات ولكن عندي استفسار عن البرك المائية او الحدائق المائية ارجو افادتي بمخطط او شرح يبين كيفية تاسيس االانابيب الموزودة بالماء وربط الفلتر والسكمر والمضخة وهل تزود البركة من مصدر مائي باستمرار ام تقوم المضخة باعادة تدوير الماء ........ مــــــــــــــع الشكر


----------



## تامربهجت (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع رجاء اضافة صور لشلالات مياه


----------



## خالدالمكانيكي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اطلب المساعدة في التصميم الميكانيكي للجاكوزي


----------



## مهندس معتمد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك زجعله بميزان حسناتك بس كمل موضوعك بارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل ماشاء الله


----------



## الحجرة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
تأخرت عليكم بسبب انشغالي بمشروع بركة سباحة لاحد الفلل وان شاء الله اضع لعكم الاعمال مع الصور التوضيحية من الحفر الى التسليم 
اما بالنسبة للاخ electro_mohaned المضخة فائدتها الرايسية تدوير الماء لسحب الماء من البركة الى الفلتر واعادتها مرة ثانية الى البركة واما قوة الضخ هي لتسريع عملية الفلترة ومن المهم جداً حساب مدة الفلتر بحيث يكون مدة اعادة تدوير الماء في كامل البركة اربع ساعات لكل مرة وهذه هي افضل دراسة للحفاظ على البركة نظيفة خالية من الشوائب والحدائق المائية هي ديكورات ليس اكثر اما البركة مهما كبرت او صغرت هي نفس المبدا مع زيادة سماكة وقطر المواسير وحجم المضخة والفلتر وهذا يحتاج الى حسابات كل بركة على حدة وايضاً يعتمد على نوعية البركة هل هي فلو او سكمر في اختلاف بسيط ويكفي تعبأة البركة كل 4 او خمسة سنوات مرة واحدة ولكن الكثير يبدل الماء كل سنة بالاخص المنزلي لان المنزلي يمكن التخلص من الماء بسقي الشجر وغيرها طبعا بعد عمل فلترة لمدة 24 ساعة مستمرة بدون اضافة اي مواد كيماوية مثل الكلور و المرسب حتى لا يحرق الشجر والزرع ويمكن الاطلاع على صور لبرك السباحة في موقع الحجرة


----------



## الحجرة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للاخ خالد الميكانيكي تحية لك وبعد
بالنسبة للجاكوزي امره سهل وليس معقد وهو نوعين اما يكون بناء بالباطون او يكون على بانيو اكرليك وهم نفس العمل والمبدأ لكن الباطون اكثر كلفة ويمكن عمل اي حجم وايضاً قوة الضخ على الجسم افضل بكثير من البانيو الاكرليك ولسهولة العمل في الشركات التي تبيع مضارب الجاكوزي للنوعين الصغير والكبير موجود طريقة التجميع لكن هذا يحتاج الى خبرة في تجميع القطع لانها اكثرها قطع صغيرة وتحتاج الى تجميع وهي نفس مبدا البركة مع تغيير نوع المضخة ويمكن تركيب فلتر اذا كان حجم الجاكوزي كبير وهو تدوير الماء من الجاكوزي الى المضخة واعادتها الى الجاكوزي عن طريق المضارب ويوجد عندي صور من اعمالي لكن حجم الصور كبير وسوف اقوم بتنزيله للفائدة ان شاء الله


----------



## الحجرة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اخ خالد الميكانيكي 
لمساعدتك في الجاكوزي ارسل لي بعض المعلومات عن الحجم وعدد المضارب ونوعية الاضاءة وهل هو منزلي ام لنادي وسوف اصمم لك جاكوزي مع اعمال الميكانيك والكهرباء ان شاء الله ولا تنسى ان الجاكوزي يعتمد على الزبون وماذا يريد وكم شخص سوف يستعملة الى غير ذلك وايضاً يريد تسخين او بدون وايضاً يريد علاج الماء الكتروني ام يريد كيماوي زودني بهذه الملومات واساعدك ان شاء الله


----------



## abeer mah (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
لو سمحتم اريد تصميم الجاكوزي من الالف للياء و كاتلوجاته لو امكن
لكم مني كل الشكر


----------



## الحجرة (14 يناير 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بكم اخي 
abeer mah 
في الواقع لا يوجد اي كتالوجات تخص الجاكوزي انا شخصياً لم اجد لكن محتمل وجودها في المواقع الاجنبية يمكنكم البحث هناك
لكن موضوع الجاكوزي سهل جداً من حيث الشرح النظري لكن من حيث العمل يحتاج الى خبرة بتجميع القطع ( المضارب ) و المصارف و تجميع غرفة الميكانيك لابد من النظر على الواقع لو مرة واحدة اما نظرياً فهي عبارة عن مضخة للفلتر والفلتر الرملي يربط بخط واحد معاً من الجاكوزي من احد المصارف الى المضخة ثم الى الفلتر ثم الى مضرب او مخرج الى الجاكوزي لعمل الفلترة للماء و الامر الثاني نفس الشي يربط المضخة بالمضارب وعددها حسب طلب الزبون وايضاً من المصرف الى المضخة ثم الى المضارب وايضاً ممكن تركيب ( بلور هوائي ) وهو لاخراج فقاعات من الهواء وانا لا ارى فيه فائدة سوا المنظر الجمالى للماء لكن بعضهم قال يفيد في تحفيز الاكسجين في الماء لكن هذا غير مقنع على كل حال يمكن ربط الفلتر بمبادل حراري او سخان خاص بتسخين ماء الجاكوزي 
وان شاء الله سأقوم بتصوير احد اعمالي للجاكوزي وضعها لكم في المنتدى 
يتبع ان شاء الله 
واذا في نقطة غير مفهومة ارجوا السؤال عنها لاني احياننا لا استطيع التعبير عنها كتابتاً


----------



## قيس العرب (6 مارس 2011)

اخى ( الحجرة ) السلام عليكم اشكرك على الموضوع القيم و ارجو افادتنا بكيفية عمل احواض السباحة كاملة التفاصيل و الصور


----------



## abeer mah (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخي الحجرة و لكني انا اختك وليس اخيك عموما اشكركم علي معلوماتكم واود ان استوضح بعض المعلومات حيث من خلال بحثي اكتشفت ان عدد المضارب مختلفة و اماكنها مختلفة ممكن تكون عند الظهر اثنتان احدهما مائية و اخري هواء و ايضا عند السمانة و احيانا اجد مضرب مسطح علي اسفل الظهر كله لو لديكم معلومات اكثر اتمني ان تزودني بيها حيث انني في امس الحاجة لها الان اشكركم علي حسن استماعكم لنا


----------



## nasseriano (18 مارس 2011)

بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى الاعزاء : يشرفنى ان اشارككم موضوع حمامات السباحه 
تنقسم انواع حمامات السباحه الى نوعين اساسيين هما (الاسكيمر - الاوفرفلو )وهناك نوع ثالث وهو غير شائع وهو خليط بين النوعين وربما يكون اروعهم ولكنه باهظ التكاليف .
1 - الاسكيمر هو الابسط من حيث الفكره والتصميم وعاده ما يكون فى الاماكن الضيقه هو الاصلح ويعتمد نظام الفلتره للماء على مرحلتين 
الاولى : هى سحب نسبة 30% من الماء عن طريق فتحات الاسكيمر (وهى فتحات مربعه الشكل عادة تكون اعلى جسم الحمام وتحت مستوى سطح الماء بمسافة 10سم تقريبا وتكون مركبه عكس اتجاه الريح ومقابل لها فى الجهه الاخرى فتحات لدخول الماء وتكون اقل منها ف المنسوب قليلا بحيث تدفع قوة المياه فى اتجاه الاسكيمر وتقوم الطلمبات بسحب المياه من فتحات الاسكيمر فتسحب معها العوالق الطافيه والدهون وما شابه وتنقله الى الفلتر الذى يقوم بفلتره المياه وتنقيتها وتندفع المياه مره اخرى الى الحمام وهكذا الدوره مغلقه .
الثانيه : هى سحب نسبه 70 % من الماء عن طريق بلاعة الارضيه (الدرين )وهى فتحه بارضية الحمام باعمق نقطه به واشكالها مربعه او دائريه ومختلفة المقاسات وهى تقوم بسحب المياه من اعماق الحمام بما فيه من عوالق ثقيله التى لا تطفو على سطح المياه ولا يستطيع الاسكيمر سحبها وتتم عملية السحب عن طريق الطلمبات وتقوم بضخها الى الفلتر كما هو الحال فى الاسكيمر عن طريق شبكه وصلات مشتركه وتعود الكره بدفع المياه الى الحمام مره اخرى.
2 - الاوفر فلو وهو الارقى على الاطلاق ويحتاج الى مساحات اكبر من الاسكيمر ويعتمد نظام الفلتره على مرحلتين ايضا ولكن بطريقه مختلفه 
الاولى : وهى تعتمد على طفو المياه خارج الحمام حيث يوجد مجرى مائى بعرض 25سم حول الحمام مركب عليه اغطيه قيمه تسمى الجريليه وتتجمع المياه فى فتحات تنتهى الى خزان مياه يكون حجمه ما يعادل 5% من حجم حمام السباحه ويتم سحب المياه من الخزان عن طريق الطلمبات وضخها الى الفلتر ليقوم بدوره الفلتره ثم الضخ الى الحمام الى فتحات دخول المياه التى تكون فى القاع
الثانيه : وهى كما فى حمامات الاسكيمر من فتحة السحب الارضيه .
ويعتبر حمام السباحه قطعه ديكوريه اساسيه فى الفلل والقصور ويزداد جمالا كلما ابدعنا فى تصميماته والاكسسوارات الملحقه والمساحات الخضراء من حوله
وتختلف التكلفه بين الحمامين حيث يزيد تكلفه الاوفرفلو عن الاسكيمر بنسبه 15% تقريبا من اجمالى التكاليف

اشكركم واتمنى ان اكون قد اضفت لمعلوماتكم 
والى لقاء لاحق لعرض احدث صيحات حمامات السباحه والنوع الثالث الغير شائع والذى قد لا يعرفه كثيرون لتكلفته العاليه جدا بالمقارنه بالاسكيمر او الاوفرفلو


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع القيم 
بس ياريت لو تفيدني ببعض المعلومات عن حمامات السباحه


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 مارس 2011)

ولو مافيها ازعاج ليك ممكن بعض الرسومات


----------



## abeer mah (19 مارس 2011)

http://www.spadepot.com/shop/Spas---Hot-Tubs-C59.aspx
اليكم هذا الموقع حيث انه مفيد لمعرفة الكثير من معلومات عن نظام الجاكوزي و اسعاره ايضا ارجو الاستفادة للجميع
http://www.spadepot.com/spacyclopedia/plumbing-diagram.htm
شكرا


----------



## abeer mah (19 مارس 2011)

أرجو الاستفادة من هذا الملف عن حمامات السباحة
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/swimming-pool-heating-d_878.html

كنت اود رفع ملف لكنني لا أعرف


----------



## abeer mah (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## لميـــاء (12 يونيو 2011)

لو سمحت انا عايزة اعرف شكل القاطاع فى الجاكوزى والحمام التركى وحمام السباحة ياريت لو متوفر عندك قطاع


----------



## ميثم العراقي 1 (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بمخططات 
مسبح صيفي صغير


----------



## noar202 (18 يونيو 2011)

اذا امكن تزويدي بمخططات التمديدات الصحيه لغرف الساونا والجاكوزي مع التفاصيل


----------



## احمد شخشير (18 يونيو 2011)

كم تبلغ تكلفة مسبح نصف اولمبي
12*25 متر


----------



## ajjaberi (1 يناير 2012)

i want to build ajaccuzzi in my bathroom 
is there any drawing or details about it
bathroom dimension is 3*2
with best wishes
muh. ajj.


----------



## اسم مستخدم (2 فبراير 2012)

*كيفية شفط المياه من بركة حجمها حوالي 2.5x2.5*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهارجو التكرم بإعلامي عن كيفية شفط ماء بركة حجمها 2.5x2.5 متر حيث لم يجهز لها اي مواسير اثناء الإنشاء لهذا الغرض أيضاً هل يوجد جهاز شفط وليس ضخ؟
مقدر جهودكم مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mahrous mohammed (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الذي أعلمة أن هذا منتدي للعلم وليس للإستشارات 
علي مدي 10 صفحات لم يستطع صاحب العلم أن يكمل عطاءة بسبب أسئلة رجال أعمال أو أنصاف رجال أعمال 
نأملأن تفهموا أن اللة قد أتخذ بعضنا لبعض سخريا ً ليترزق الجميع فلا يجتمع أن يكون معك مال (علي أي صورة وشكل) وتنفذ مشروعك ببلاش
أذهبوا الي حيث أهل العلم وإدفعوا الثمن وأتركوا المكان لمن يريد أن يتعلم فهذا منبر علم ولاتشتتوا علينا أمرنا


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية 

شو هي احسن المضخات يلي استطاعتها 1.5 حصان تقريباً وخفيفة الصوت وشو في ماركات في الأسواق للموضوع هاد 
كمان هل من الضروري تركيب مضخة للفلتر 
ومضخة للدفع ولا يمكن الجمع بينهما


----------



## السهم الجرىء (12 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع هااااااااااايل​


----------



## بهاء فخرى (18 نوفمبر 2013)

احتاج طريقة تصميم النوافير ( اختيار المضخة - وحساب ال head - وهل يوجد فلاتر ام لا وماهو حجم الفلتر ) برجاء المساعدة


----------



## hussein rashad (29 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو فيه رسومات تفصيليه لكيفيه عزل النافوره وأيضا رسومات توضع التمديدات الكهروميكانيكيه 
أكون شاكر ومقدر و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## um layan (30 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة اريد عمل مشربية دائرية لطلاب مدرسة قطرها تقريبا 3 م ارجو ارفاق مخططات انشائية وطريقة تمديد الحنفيات والمواسير الماء لها اريدها في اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## abdallasaafan (7 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المليونير الفقير2 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

اريد عمل جاكوزي منزلي فوق السطح بغرفة مستقلة و أريد معرفة كل التفاصيل


----------



## noreldin2000 (28 أبريل 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

